# fuel hose thru engine shroud



## CharlieFoxtrot (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey y'all--

When I needed to replace the fuel hose on my ~1969 Craftsman with 7hp Tecumseh, the standard automotive replacement hose is too fat to fit thru where it passes thru the engine cover. I used a piece of steel tube instead. Is there a thinner fuel hose that will let me put it together as original?

thanks
kevin


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

the Tecumseh small engine fuel line is 0.440" OD, or 7/16" and 1/4" ID.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

We have a farm supply store here called "Fleet Farm". They carry a silicon type fuel line that fits just fine and I've used it on several blower engines so far. Check your local farm or equipment suppliers, I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you end up only having auto parts stores available remember to try both fuel injected and carburetor fuel line (high/low pressure). I think the carb fuel like is thinner but I can't remember any longer. I would guess that currently when you mention fuel line it's likely they only grab FI line since carburetors are getting scarce.
Some stores like Oreilly have access to lawn and garden supplies through PrimeLine and can get actual small engine stuff. I've also seen some 2' pre packaged lengths at big box stores in the lawn and garden section. Don't expect to get help at the store but you might run into that one guy who knows his stuff. I usually search my part number in the PrimeLine catalog to get their crossover number and then punch that into the Oreilly or NAPA sites to see if they carry it and cost. 
Don't forget Amazon or Ebay too.

Prime®Line Power Equipment | Parts that works as hard as you do

I think this is the primer line 7-081502 I know I've seen PrimeLine stuff like this at Home Depot.

.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

If my memory is good on dimensions...yep, auto stores seem to only carry 1/4" ID 1/2" OD nowadays if you're looking for "traditional black Goodyear fuel line". I believe last time I needed some I wound up going to my local Ariens dealer to get line I could feed through easily.

It (quarter/half) can work, it's just a very tight fit and chances are you'll have to take the flywheel cover off to feed it. 1/4" ID with 7/16" OD is ideal. The H70 has that center rib inside the flywheel cover that's always the toughest part of feeding it through without cover removal, wider line or not.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

A good Donyboy video-


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I buy Briggs and Stratton 7/16 by 1/4 inch fuel line in bulk from my OPE dealer...it gets used up fast! I always take off the recoil cover when replacing...saves a lot of cursing.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

As I have mentioned other places, I find that running a wire through the old line first, pulling it out leaving the wire, and then using the wire to guide the new line in generally takes 5 mins or less, no swearing at all (never had one not go through on the first try) and no need to remove anything. 

(Of course there may be some engine out there that I have not yet met that routes it like a pretzel, but so far, none found . . .)


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

cranman said:


> I buy Briggs and Stratton 7/16 by 1/4 inch fuel line in bulk from my OPE dealer...it gets used up fast! I always take off the recoil cover when replacing...saves a lot of cursing.


Thanks for the lead on this... I searched for 7/16" fuel line and Amazon has a 25-ft roll of Briggs 7/16 x 1/4 hose for $33 w/ shipping.

I had to replace the fuel lines on my recently acquired Toro 521 and I could not thread the regular 1/2 x 1/4 fuel hose through the flywheel cover, so I ended up scrounging a section of hose.

Part number 395051R.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

tadawson said:


> As I have mentioned other places, I find that running a wire through the old line first, pulling it out leaving the wire, and then using the wire to guide the new line in generally takes 5 mins or less, no swearing at all (never had one not go through on the first try) and no need to remove anything.
> 
> (Of course there may be some engine out there that I have not yet met that routes it like a pretzel, but so far, none found . . .)


Coat the hose on the outside with some silicone grease first, that will help it slide through a bit easier, its a tight fit for black rubber fuel hose. If you can get the yellow see thru line, it is a thinner wall and it stands up to heat better, it will slide thru a lot easier. I forget the name of it, "Tyvek" or something.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Something else you can do is drill the hole out larger, and install a rubber grommet of appropriate size for the hole and line. Protects the fuel line good and keeps the shroud air-tight.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Something else you can do is drill the hole out larger, and install a rubber grommet of appropriate size for the hole and line. Protects the fuel line good and keeps the shroud air-tight.


Yes that helps were it goes thru the blower housing. The hose gets stuck were it has to go thru the cooling fins on the front of the engine. They can be a real pain in the butt to get thru unless you take off the blower housing and in many cases remove the flywheel. You would think they would have made it easier to do, and route it differently, but they didn't so you would have to take it back to the shop and have it repaired there and empty your pocket in the meantime. Blame it in those dumb college kid engineers with no common sense that designed it that way.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah that's not exactly a design strong point... :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

It should fit fine, just need to use a long flathead screwdriver to press back the retention arm that holds the fuel line behind the flywheel. It has a couple teeth on it that sometimes catch on the larger diameter hose, but it will fit.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

N A P A Auto Parts [ mine is on Rt. 20 Auburn ] is a National Chain . I buy the 1/4" ID Genuine Tygon for aprox $ 3 a foot . While pricey, it holds up . I've also bought some phoney tygon that was tinted vinyl . The cheap vinyl hardens, and cracks . My tractor has 5 year old tygon, still supple .


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Tygon hose is the yellowish stuff that is very resistant to rotting and thinner wall to boot. It's also not effected by ethanol - but you want to avoid that at all costs if you can.....


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

You need to be sure you purchase Tygon Fuel Hose as Tygon is a manufacture of tubing and they make cheap vinyl tubing and exotic tubing.

Red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieFoxtrot (Apr 1, 2018)

Wow, I'm sorry I didn't get back here to see these responses, I didn't have notifications turned on. Thanks, everyone!

Sad to say I have to sell my blower, please see this post









FS: 1968 Craftsman 536-82565, 26", 3-stage, 7HP...


Hey y'all-- I'm moving to a house with a smaller garage and a smaller driveway, so I don't need a snowblower so much and don't have space for it. Need to sell my 1968 Craftsman. It works good, though it could use some adjusting. Has a new carb. The electric start cranks for a few seconds...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

